# any tricks to re-waterproofing pants?



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

My pants are due, they don't leak yet but will soon I guess. I used them a ton last year. Tag says spray on only on them, any suggestions? thanks...


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

I've heard that heating them up in the dryer will re-activate the factory waterproofing agent...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

if you guys washed it with any soap u r fuct!!!!
gortex is actually little fingers, not like a wax barrier


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have not washed them at all. I bought the nikwax spray but did not get the wash in part. Can I just run them through the was with no soap, then apply the spray?...Thanks for the help...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the best is buy the wash then use the spary


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

There are lots of spray on waterproofing products... mostly in the camping gear section. I didn't know that soap will ruin waterproofing, I've always heard that fabric softener is the culprit.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I never use soap when I wash my gear. I think there's probably enough residual soap left in the washer to take care of any ballsweat that is in my gear. O and I always hang dry. I know with my turn out gear for the fire dept the dryer will ruin the fire proofing, I kind of assumed the same to be true with waterproofing...


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

The way it was explained to me, the factory waterproofing agent is applied using heat.

When you put you gear in the dryer and heat it up it's supposed to reactivate that original coat... most likely not to 100%, but better than it was.


----------

